
Behind the Strange New Science of Floating - endymi0n
http://time.com/floating/
======
DrScump
For a spin on the darker side of sensory deprivation, "Simon" was a great
comedy film that got little lasting pop-culture traction. Starring Alan Arkin.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simon_(1980_film)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simon_\(1980_film\))

